# 2014 Florida State Fair



## jswordy (Oct 18, 2013)

http://www.floridastatefair.com/pdffiles/2014FairWineComp.pdf

The above link is for commercial competition but has the current dates in it. The below link is the hobbyist competition but does not have complete current dates at the time I posted it.

http://www.fgga.org/floridastatefair.html

I have asked by email that the hobbyist forms be updated.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 1, 2013)

Traded a few emails with the FGGA. Nice folks. They say the forms will be updated as the contest gets closer. That's all I know. I'm using the commercial form as a guide to when entries must be ready, for now.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 13, 2013)

The hobbyist link now takes you to the current form.


----------

